# Black Panther?



## snookman (Jan 11, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone has ever seen this photo before? Was talking with a friend that I am staying with in alabama and the subject of black panthers came up! He said he has seen two of them himself in the area and his buddy sent him three pics of one that his wife took. I know how pics can get around and if anyone would know , the people on here will!


----------



## gcs (Jan 11, 2013)

Why are these type photos alway blurry?


----------



## snookman (Jan 11, 2013)

Reproduction maybe? Seems like it's always the case though.


----------



## snookman (Jan 11, 2013)

here you go. I posted one that was blown up or something. this one is a little better.


----------



## Foreboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Snookman, What is the writing at the bottom say?


----------



## snookman (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it says " I told yall there are black panthers in alabama"  It's a picture my buddy took with his I phone off his facebook message.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jan 11, 2013)

gcs said:


> Why are these type photos alway blurry?



Bigfoot and black panthers are naturally blurry.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my Gosh another Black Panther thread


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Jan 12, 2013)

snookman said:


> Just wondered if anyone has ever seen this photo before? Was talking with a friend that I am staying with in alabama and the subject of black panthers came up! He said he has seen two of them himself in the area and his buddy sent him three pics of one that his wife took. I know how pics can get around and if anyone would know , the people on here will!
> 
> View attachment 709689



I'll go ahead and say that looks to be a black jaguar or leopard (can't tell from the poor pic) both are known to exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Grief.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks like the Amazon jungle behind him. Not Alabama pine thickets.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2013)

That is actually a picture of a big black cat instead of a black housecat, at least. But, who knows where it was taken. Alabama is unlikely.The two spots on earth where there are big cats that occasionally have a black color phase are the Amazon Basin and Southeast Asia. 

It is also possible for one of these critters to escape and be seen in the woods, as they are kept in captivity. They would nor could not establish a population, though. If they did, most of their offspring would be normal-colored spotted leapords or jaguars. The black phase doesn't breed true, it's an anomaly that pops up in one out of so many leopards or jaguars in certain specific places, not throughout their range. There were four African lions killed in Arkansas a few years ago. That doesn't mean that Arkansas "has brown lions" though-it means that somebody turned four lions loose in the woods.


----------



## snookman (Jan 12, 2013)

Come on guys.... save me the sarcasm ! I don't think they exist either. I just wanted to know if this was one of those pictures that has been passed around. I don't need a lesson on mealanism either!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

snookman said:


> Come on guys.... save me the sarcasm ! I don't think they exist either. I just wanted to know if this was one of those pictures that has been passed around. I don't need a lesson on mealanism either!



I've never seen the photo before..........think they are full of it?(your friends)


----------



## Nvoss (Jan 15, 2013)

Search black panther stalks buck on you tube. Not sure how to upload it.  It Was taken in Alabama.  Looks pretty convincing?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 16, 2013)

Nvoss said:


> Search black panther stalks buck on you tube. Not sure how to upload it.  It Was taken in Alabama.  Looks pretty convincing?



yeah its all fuzzy and a 7 year old thinks its a panther.im convinced


T


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2013)

Throwback said:


> yeah its all fuzzy and a 7 year old thinks its a panther.im convinced
> 
> 
> T



Dunno, but if its Fake, its the Best one I have ever seen, By far!!!

Besides, it is NOT Impossible for this to happen, regardless how Unlikely it may be................just sayin


----------



## snookman (Jan 16, 2013)

This is pretty clear!  I don't see any of the faint spots like you would on a black leopard or a jaguar. I know yall think you know everything that is out there but, _maybe you don't._ Doesn't have the same characteristics of a mountain lion and there hasn't ever been a documented case of a mealanistic one. Head isn't as big as a jaguar and that would be the most realistic guess. 
All I know is the picture was taken on a farm in southeast Alabama.
View attachment 710740


----------



## snookman (Jan 16, 2013)

oops!


----------



## snookman (Jan 16, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I've never seen the photo before..........think they are full of it?(your friends)



Dang I'm offended... I think? Your initials BF?


----------



## dtala (Jan 18, 2013)

it's a black jaguar...

hillbilly, Ethiopia has a good number of black leopards also...


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> That is actually a picture of a big black cat instead of a black housecat, at least. But, who knows where it was taken. Alabama is unlikely.The two spots on earth where there are big cats that occasionally have a black color phase are the Amazon Basin and Southeast Asia.
> 
> ....



There are actually 4 spots Africa and....THE ZOO


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2013)

dtala said:


> it's a black jaguar...
> 
> hillbilly, Ethiopia has a good number of black leopards also...



Cool, hadn't heard of those. I knew southeastern India and bangladesh had a few. Point I was making, is that the vast majority of melanistic cats occur in a few specific spots, not commonly across the whole range of leopards and jaguars.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cool, hadn't heard of those. I knew southeastern India and bangladesh had a few. Point I was making, is that the vast majority of melanistic cats occur in a few specific spots, not commonly across the whole range of leopards and jaguars.



Exactly, thats why we call it "Uncommon" ..... I'll go Very Uncommon and even highly UNLikely......But Possible.

See Sig Line


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Exactly, thats why we call it "Uncommon" ..... I'll go Very Uncommon and even highly UNLikely......But Possible.
> 
> See Sig Line





My challenge still stands...


----------



## snookman (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothin like a good hijacking. I can't believe you put a black panther and bigfoot on the same thread. Everbody knows bigfoot is real!


----------



## snookman (Jan 18, 2013)

My plan is to go to this farm and have the people show me the spot where the picture was taken, if at all posible. That in itself might show a little bit of truth to the photo and maybe give it some scale. We'll see?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My challenge still stands...



I will call in sick to be there if I have to!!



> Nothin like a good hijacking. I can't believe you put a black panther and bigfoot on the same thread. Everbody knows bigfoot is real!


Sorry Man, didn't mean to hijack your thread


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 29, 2013)

Here ya go...not is Alabama unless they have a state named that in India. 

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/tp-national/article3659955.ece


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Here ya go...not is Alabama unless they have a state named that in India.
> 
> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-paper/tp-national/article3659955.ece



Yep, same exact pic of a black leopard. I don't know what's more amazing, the fact that some people will go to a lot of trouble to hoax black panther pics, or the fact that so many people fall for it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 29, 2013)

Just remember PT Barnum's famous quote.  “There's a sucker born every minute.” Don't believe it? simply read woodys for a few minutes...black panthers, bigfoot...same folks fall for both.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Just remember PT Barnum's famous quote.  “There's a sucker born every minute.” Don't believe it? simply read woodys for a few minutes...black panthers, bigfoot...same folks fall for both.



No, they dont..........still lookin for that emoticon


----------



## drippin' rock (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang it!!  I was so ready to believe.


----------



## snookman (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks cowhornedspike. I knew if it was taken elsewhere it would come back. That is the only reason I posted it on this forum.  Thanks again


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 29, 2013)

snookman said:


> Thanks cowhornedspike. I knew if it was taken elsewhere it would come back. That is the only reason I posted it on this forum.  Thanks again



No problem.  Simple rule you can follow that will ALWAYS put you on the right side of this situation...
If it is a picture of a black "panther" from GA or if someone says they saw a black "panther" in GA is isn't and they didn't. Period. (or Alabama, SC, or any other US state)


----------



## snookman (Jan 29, 2013)

Just wondering. How long did it take for you to find the picture in an "Indian" newspaper. I looked for hours and never could find it.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jan 29, 2013)

About 10 seconds.  Copied it to tineye.com and it instantly found the match.


----------



## 021 (Feb 1, 2013)

Heck, if we're gonna have a picture of something that does'nt exist, it might as well be in a color they don't come in...


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

This never gets old


----------



## gaspur1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Black Jaguars are here in NE Ga. I saw one about 20 years ago looked jet black at 45 yards in middle of 80 ft cleared road. It was about twice as large as Mountain Lion. We got one on film about one year ago at 2:30 AM that was seen by neigbors the day before, local game warden Julian Wilkins 706-283-0549 was called,because someone shot at it. I turned the 15 second recording over to him to see if the state could lighten it , which they couldn't. It will be back eventually so listen for the coyote's ,  to quit howling at which they do. Central America is not that far away for a cat that travels as much as a jaguar does and likes water also. Had a large red maple raked from ground up for about 15 inches near a creek he used for years.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 12, 2013)

gaspur1 said:


> Black Jaguars are here in NE Ga. I saw one about 20 years ago looked jet black at 45 yards in middle of 80 ft cleared road. It was about twice as large as Mountain Lion. We got one on film about one year ago at 2:30 AM that was seen by neigbors the day before, local game warden Julian Wilkins 706-283-0549 was called,because someone shot at it. I turned the 15 second recording over to him to see if the state could lighten it , which they couldn't. It will be back eventually so listen for the coyote's ,  to quit howling at which they do. Central America is not that far away for a cat that travels as much as a jaguar does and likes water also. Had a large red maple raked from ground up for about 15 inches near a creek he used for years.



Wonderful!!  Let's see that film and put this thing to rest once and for all!   (ain't gonna happen, film is no doubt lost, stolen, accidentally erased, govt didn't give it back, etc.)


----------



## riverridingjunkie (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots of folks here in Tattnall co. say that there is a black panther that stays down in Dinkon's bay.All of the ol timers swear that it does exist.Who knows?Maybe they are right.


----------



## pacecars (Mar 26, 2013)

Central America is a very long way from georgia!


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 26, 2013)

riverridingjunkie said:


> Lots of folks here in Tattnall co. say that there is a black panther that stays down in Dinkon's bay.All of the ol timers swear that it does exist.Who knows?Maybe they are right.



Lots of folks claim they have had sex with aliens too...just sayin...


----------



## Throwback (Mar 27, 2013)

cowhornedspike said:


> Lots of folks claim they have had sex with aliens too...just sayin...



I have a family member who is convinced they have "alien blood" in them. 

no joke. 


T


----------



## dtala (Mar 27, 2013)

Throwback said:


> I have a family member who is convinced they have "alien blood" in them.
> 
> no joke.
> 
> ...



why am I NOT surprised????


----------



## gaspur1 (Jul 24, 2013)

No the film is still on my computer and several cd's . Maybe I could entice a few of you doubters to stay in a pen with some goats overnight down on the swamp when he makes his "round" again. It usually stays a month or two when it completes it's round of territory. Drop me a note if you are interested in staying a few nights.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 24, 2013)

my dad told me yesterday how several years ago "they" had seen a "black panther" near the bridge where he lives. 

T


----------



## Palmetto (Jul 25, 2013)

gaspur1 said:


> No the film is still on my computer and several cd's . Maybe I could entice a few of you doubters to stay in a pen with some goats overnight down on the swamp when he makes his "round" again. It usually stays a month or two when it completes it's round of territory. Drop me a note if you are interested in staying a few nights.



So upload it.

I honestly cant believe this argument happens so often around here. Just crazy!


----------

